# DVC Points



## lilybean (Dec 17, 2008)

All, 

I see someone has DVC points posted to buy ($8.00 point, expiring 1/31/09).

How many points does it take to go to Disney via points? I have never used points, so I am not sure how that process works.

Thanks for any advice...and is this a good deal?

amy


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 17, 2008)

Here's a link to the DVC point charts. Just select the DVC resort to see the nightly point requirement for your dates.
http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-vacation-club/DVCpoints.shtml

Here's a link to the MF for each DVC resort for each DVC point. http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=28885989&postcount=46


----------



## bnoble (Dec 17, 2008)

You'll also have to be very flexible---even slow January is pretty well booked by now.  Here's a list of dates/unit sizes/resorts that have been reported as booked:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2018808


----------



## mfan (Dec 17, 2008)

alwysonvac said:


> Here's a link to the DVC point charts. Just select the DVC resort to see the nightly point requirement for your dates.
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-vacation-club/DVCpoints.shtml
> 
> Here's a link to the MF for each DVC resort for each DVC point. http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=28885989&postcount=46



Wow!  I didn't realize DVC is so expensive!!   

I just confirmed an II trade a week ago for a 2-bedroom at SSR.  It's for the 2009 July 4th holiday week.  In looking at the point & fee charts, it would cost 314 points at $4.34 per point.  Is that right?!  That's $1,371 in MF alone!   

My MF for the 10,000 WM points used in the trade is only $550!   

Now I'm really sad that DVC is leaving II...


----------



## icydog (Dec 18, 2008)

I just traded my Foxrun two bdrm for an off-season SSR one bedroom and I was glad to get it. That same week, 182 vacation points, if rented from a member would cost close to $3000. (I'm using $15 a point).   

From MFAN'S post

_"I just confirmed an II trade a week ago for a 2-bedroom at SSR. It's for the 2009 July 4th holiday week. In looking at the point & fee charts, it would cost 314 points at $4.34 per point. Is that right?! That's $1,371 in MF alone!"   _


Did you have an ongoing search in place? I called II and they have no other DVC deposits. I'm wondering if I should cancel this vacation and try for something else in the next two weeks. However, "a bird in hand" so it may be better to hold onto this reservation.


----------



## icydog (Dec 18, 2008)

I am a DVC member. Perhaps the one bedroom is not a good trade for my two bdrm Foxrun. The maintenance fees for 182 points are only $790 which is close to the MFs on Foxrun. Perhaps I _should_ cancel this exchange and use my own points. Just thinking!!!  I was glad to find anything at DVC now as an exchange and so I grabbed it. Now I have buyer's remorse.


----------



## mecllap (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi lilybean -- I traded our 2009 1BR week at GCR for a week at DVC (SSR 1 BR) just before they announced the change to RCI -- glad I got one WDW week "on property" at least (DVC in II was a small part of our decision to get GCR week).  So, I started looking into DVC again and decided that it's just way too expensive -- with the number of points needed, the MF's, etc. (and Disney's constantly increasing prices).  I can spend the same amount of money over many years to go there for a week or two or couple of years, by renting or thru the WDW site.  And there are still lots of nice resorts near WDW that I can exchange into.  

And, tomorrow, we're off to Charlotte to start our two-week holiday in Grand Cayman (one week at SMB, and one at GCR)!  The first time we went to GCR my DGS (age 6 at the time) even said he liked Cayman better than going to WDW -- but modified that to wanting to combine the two.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 18, 2008)

mfan said:


> Now I'm really sad that DVC is leaving II...


No kidding!

OP:  $8pp is an 'ok' rental cost _if_ you can find what you need/like before 1/31/09.  Good luck!


----------



## mfan (Dec 19, 2008)

icydog said:


> I just traded my Foxrun two bdrm for an off-season SSR one bedroom and I was glad to get it. That same week, 182 vacation points, if rented from a member would cost close to $3000. (I'm using $15 a point).
> 
> From MFAN'S post
> 
> ...




Yeah, I set up 6 ongoing searches as soon as I bought my 1st WM account and joined II about a year ago.  So far, I have accepted 4 trades:
 - a 1 bdrm at WLR this past summer, 
 - a 2 bdrm at NCV for this Christmas (heading there tomorrow), 
 - a 2 bdrm at SSR for the 2009 July 4th week, and 
 - a 2 bdrm at Royal Caribbean for the 2009 Thanksgiving week.

I only added DVC properties to my remaining searches about 2 months ago.  It's a good thing I did!  Otherwise, I would have missed out on a trade to DVC (w/o signing up to RCI).


----------



## spiceycat (Dec 19, 2008)

I compare to the rack rate that disney has - of course with the buy 4 get 3 free thing - that means only 4 days for your 7 days

http://www.mousesavers.com/dvcresorts2009.html


----------



## spiceycat (Dec 19, 2008)

forgot - always check to be sure your annual fees are less than what your week would be renting it from the resort.

if not - then look elsewhere.


----------



## icydog (Dec 19, 2008)

spiceycat said:


> forgot - always check to be sure your annual fees are less than what your week would be renting it from the resort.
> 
> if not - then look elsewhere.



That's why I turned down that SSR one bdrm for the middle of Sept. It didn't equate to much more than my annual fees for the two bdrm I was trading to get in there.


----------



## rccomputers (Jan 25, 2009)

I just rejoined TUG since I am looking for a trade and have not done so in the last 7 years.  I own DVC and have done some renting points for myself and helped friends rent DVC resorts.

From my experience, points have an average value of about 10 each per year in a rental situation.  So for example, I have booked a 1 bedroom at OKW in what would be considered regular season for a total of 185 points or if I rented it, $1850.  The rack rate for that same period is $ 3500.00.  

Also I did a comparison of the current Disney special of buy 4 get 3 free and found that if I booked a studio at the BWV or WLV for the same period, my cost using the 10.00 per point number is about 150.00 less still.  The bonus is I get to stay at the Boardwalk while those that book the 3/4 stay at a value resort like All Star Sports.

I noticed comparisons to the annual dues and don't really understand what you were getting at there.  

Now if you are really interested in renting into DVC, you can take a look at the DVC Rent/Trade board.  Hopefully I will post this link correctly.http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=29

This is about the most active DVC rent/trade site I have found.

As an owner of DVC I never traded out to RCI or II.  I used TUG to rent for cash, then rented my points to pay for the TUG rental.  I have been very successful doing it this way, especially since most renters want cash and not a Disney stay.

I am hoping to do this again with Harborside/Atlantis, unless I can find a trade.

I am very happy that TUG has opened up a DVC forum that seems to be sticking much more to the "timeshare" part of timesharing.  Others sometimes degenerate into too much Disney worship.  DVC owners that I know personally, not those on the boards, about 15 I can think of off the top of my head are not even aware of the other options they really have.

Hope the post was not too long!


----------



## SDKath (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi there!

I rent my points sometimes too but certainly not for $10 (nor $15).  I have no trouble renting for $12pp though.  The only exception is when it is a last minute rental or it is at SSR, which I have seen rent for $9 at its lowest.

I also have had success renting my Starwood weeks (those that I could not use anyway).  But not once was I able to get a good trade via II.  I had ongoing searches for BCV and BWV with II for over a year at one point with no success (for a 2BR) and it was for the fall, which is not high demand.

So I am happy to have points to be able to book whenever I want AND have weeks with Starwood that I could use for other vacations.  I don't think you can rely on having one system get you into the other via II or RCI.

Katherine


----------



## rccomputers (Jan 26, 2009)

I am glad you posted that info.  It has been a good long time since I rented.  Last time it was 10 per point.  If I can get 12 now, so much the better.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 26, 2009)

You can easily get $12 on DISboards.  Just don't wait till they are close to expiring to post your points.  The longer time the renters have to use the points, the better.  You can also transfer them (1 per year) which is frankly even easier than renting since you don't have to do availability checks with MS.  

Katherine


----------

